# BB drop for c40 frame



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Does any one know what the BB drop is for a c40? All the colnago geometry charts I've seen only list the BB height.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*7cm*

Colnago most likely uses the very common 336mm tire radius, so the drop should be the pretty much standard 7cm.


----------

